
NO Need to Worry about Adversarial Examples for Autonomous Vehicles - ogdan
https://arxiv.org/abs/1707.03501
======
ogdan
For some background, see
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1412.1897.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1412.1897.pdf)
which has some cool visuals of pictures that make neural networks to strange
things.

Looks like this group might have solved adversarial examples (or rather, found
that they're not a problem in practice after all) for self driving cars!

Yann LeCun seems confident about it:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/ylecun/status/885384106418294784](https://mobile.twitter.com/ylecun/status/885384106418294784)

